# soild braid to heavy mono knot



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

Im setting up a 12/0 and only ran full mono on my reels. the reel has alittle over half spool of 200lb solid bullbuster braid and the top shot doesnt look good anymore a few nicks hear and there so i stripped it off. I was wonder whats a good knot to connect 200lb braid to 130lb mono?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

FG knot


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

As far as knots go, the FG would be the best for such heavy lines but if it were me, I would splice a loop onto the mono and do a loop to loop connection. This takes more time to rig, but it's not something you will be re-rigging as often and will be a 100% connection. This is how I always attached my top shots back when I shark fished a lot.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris V said:


> As far as knots go, the FG would be the best for such heavy lines but if it were me, I would splice a loop onto the mono and do a loop to loop connection. This takes more time to rig, but it's not something you will be re-rigging as often and will be a 100% connection. This is how I always attached my top shots back when I shark fished a lot.



For sure the strongest and most reliable way.

I also might suggest a Bimini in the braid to an Albright, I use this connection on all my grouper rods for the topshot from 200lb braid to 130-150 mono. It's rock solid, but if you could do what Chris said and do a loop to loop that's the most reliable connection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Does your rod have a roller tip? That mono to braid knot tends to want to hang up in one of mine sometimes when I'm setting a bait out.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

have you tried the fish-n-fool leader knot? real simple, quick, and i think it is very strong. haven't have any to fail yet but there will come a day.

jack


----------

